# Navy button help please



## tftfan (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone seen this one ? Thanks !


----------



## tftfan (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 27, 2013)

[8|][8|]


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice tftfan!!! Hope you find out something on it.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm pretty confident saying you have a Confederate Navy button there. This chart shows some SC Navy CSA buttons very similar to yours. Could be from another state.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input ! I have a post in the dig and find also. Shows a few more of the finds.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Micah, What if anything is on the back? I'm equally confident that it's *not* Confederate. I'm thinking civilian. 

http://www.nps.gov/history/museum/exhibits/arho/exb/military/arho2311_button.html​


----------



## M.C.Glass (Nov 30, 2013)

You're likely right Surface. Tftfans's button missing the crossed cannons, but could still be CW era button, based on that anchor.


----------



## tftfan (Dec 1, 2013)

[&:]


----------

